# 2009 S.E. Ohio Lakes Trail Schedule



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is the schedule for 2009. The opens are posted on the website www.seoltt.com. along with event times.
April 5 Tappan
April 26 Seneca
May 24 Dillon
June 20 Salt Fork
July 19 Ohio River St. Marys
August 16 Seneca

Championship October 10 and 11 Tappan and Seneca


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Its about time! I was waiting to see your dates. Looks good I will be there!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

What ramp are you guys going out of on April 5th at Tappan? I know of another tournament that is going out of the main ramp near the rest area the same day.


----------



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

We are going out of the 250 ramp. When I applied for my permit, MWCD said that date was open. That ramp has been double booked before and we have never had any problems especially that early in the year.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

is that the date of the first chance v-max? damn jamie... your makin' it tough on me already.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> is that the date of the first chance v-max? damn jamie... your makin' it tough on me already.



Yes it is...........41 boats in that tournament last year.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I will be fishing your circuit this year I hear you guys are a bunch of good guys and will be glad to meet you all.


----------



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

email your address greendragon and I will send you out a flyer. We do have a bunch of good guys. [email protected]

The Tappan event on the April 5, if I can change the date to the fourth I will do so. The woman at MWCD is out until Tuesday.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

oh jamie. your my favorite tourn. directer. (ha ha) cashed a check the last 3 years in the first chance. that's hard to get away from.


----------



## bassman33fj (Dec 14, 2007)

Gentlemen,
I just got off the phone with MWCD on my April 5 Tappan event. They informed me that I was the only tournament of that day. She informed me that there was an open scheduled for the April 12 that was it. I am keeping the date on the fifth as scheduled.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just found out some information this afternoon about the other tournament that was scheduled for 4/5/09 at tappan. The guy that runs that tournament every year had posted flyers for this tournament but did not apply for a permit before Jamie did.

I am very sorry about the mix up.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jamie, i'm sure your aware but the mosquito open with ombtt has the wrong date on your website. it's listed as aug 14. get back to us.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

V-MAX200 said:


> I just found out some information this afternoon about the other tournament that was scheduled for 4/5/09 at tappan. The guy that runs that tournament every year had posted flyers for this tournament but did not apply for a permit before Jamie did.
> 
> I am very sorry about the mix up.


oh well, guess i'll just have to fish the lakes trail tourn. maybe he'll have it the week before so i can get some practice in...


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Jami does have the wrong date 07/12/2009 is the mosquito open.


----------

